
Chrome's Javascript isn't really that fast (according to TinyMCE) - aliasaria
http://blog.moxiecode.com/2008/09/04/browser-performance-chrome-compared/
======
JoelSutherland
It also has trouble running tinyMCE correctly. I haven't dug deeply enough to
figure out whose fault it is, but all kinds of strange things happen when
pasting copy into tinyMCE while in Chrome.

